# The RPC Server is Unavailable



## cuevasalberto (Jun 6, 2010)

My wife installed the new version of Internet Explorer 8. After installing it everything worked properly, but once I turned on the computer the first time after installing the software I start getting the error that I couldn't connect to the internet. the issue was that the computer was "acquiring the network address". After waiting for too long the computer wasn't able to acquire the address.
So I started looking on the internet to solve the problem.
The first thing I tried was using the Command Prompt to check what IP address I had, typing ipconfig. The result I got under IP Address was 0.0.0.0, so no address. The next step was to use ipconfig/renew. It was on this step when I got the error "The RPC server is unavailable". 
The recommended solutions I found took me to the Services window (Undr Control Panel-Administrative Tools-Services) Here the advice was to put the Remote Procedure Call (RPC) on Automatic mode. But the RPC was already on automatic. So what I did was look for other services that were related to the process of acquiring an IP Address. Going through all the list I found the DHCP Client. This one, even though was set up as automatic, for some reason it was stopped. So right-clicking on the DHCP Client-properties, under the general tab, I changed the service status to start. This fixed the whole problem. I am now able to connect to the internet.
I hope this info help someone else with the same problem.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
Here is a pretty good guideline for necessary started tasks.


Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________



The trick generally is not the task itself but the status of the task dependencies that is the killer.
Again,welcome to TSG.We look forward to seeing you post up in the future.


----------

